# Hitachi 55VF820 HDMI INOP



## afvball13 (Feb 21, 2011)

Recently the HDMI inputs on my Hitachi ultravision quit working. I have tried several different HDMI cables, used different devices that work on other tvs. I have unplugged the tv to possible reset it. Any thoughts, ideas on how to troubleshoot and fix this issue without taking it in to get serviced.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you talked to Hitachi at all?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What kind of signals are you feeding the set? Sources, resolution, frame rate, etc?


----------



## afvball13 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have not contacted hitachi at all.
There are 2 HDMI inputs and 2 Y-PBPR jacks. None of them work. I have tried using Direct TV box, dvd player, blu ray player, xbox. None work. All sources work on other sets with same HDMI cabling. The only input that works right now is the old style hook up with yellow video, and red and white audio. I have fixed convergence issues on several tvs before but never messed with HDMI inputs or circuitry.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Likely an input switching problem. Likely will require board level replacement. Sometimes they can be repaired at the component level if the parts are not too integrated, if they are available, and one has the troubleshooing and repair skills needed.


----------

